# WARNING About AloeElite



## David

I recently came across a post by a member named, "SoiledShorts" here on the forum.  His signature had the following:







I immediately became a little suspicious.  In clicking through to his blog, "Ben" writes about how AloeElite has done absolutely amazing things for him.  I then check "Ben's" registration information here on Crohnsforum.com and was provided the following email address:







Please note that we here at Crohnsforum.com take your personal privacy and information VERY seriously and do not share that information except under extremely rare cases or court order.  But if we discover something like what I'm going to provide, you fall under rare cases.  

Anyway, notice the email is CARLOS at Motoza.  I checked out the company and they are a SEO (search engine optimization) and marketing company.  Doing more research on both Motoza and AloeElite, I found the following:







Now, the funny thing here is that *Torrey Rozycki is the president of the company that makes AloeElite*.  

In my opinion, AloeElite is preying upon people with terrible diseases by engaging in EXTREMELY shady and underhanded advertising practices.  Torrey Rozycki, Organic Ease Inc (the makers of AloeElite), Motoza, and all employees of these companies should be absolutely ashamed of themselves.  Not only is what they're doing a terrible thing, in my opinion, they are opening themselves up to potential civil and criminal penalties.

Doing further research on AloeElite I found someone who had done testing on the actual product.  I cannot verify these claims (and unfortunately the website is down, what I present below is a Google cache) so I do not present them as fact, only potential truth.  But based upon what these companies have done here on this forum, I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.  I will post the results below. 

Conclusions:

1.  AloeElite, Motoza, Organic Ease Inc. are absolutely terrible.
2.  If you purchased AloeElite, I personally would demand an immediate refund.
3.  This is a reminder that there are shady people and companies out there preying upon the sick.  We should always use extreme caution when trying alternative (as well as traditional for that matter) treatments.  We must do plenty of research.
4.  The staff here at Crohnsforum.com will be discussing ways we can avoid issues like this in the future.  We'll likely be limiting what we allow people to put in their signatures but will be discussing all potentials.

I found other potentially damaging information about these companies but I'll keep my cards close to my chest in case they decide to get stupid.

The lab results for AloeElite posted on the website that is now down:



> AloeElite defrauding the public with false advertising and product misrepresentation for Years?
> 
> Everyone who has ever purchased product from this company, may be entitled to a full refund, plus damages.
> 
> AloeElite / ORGANIC EASE INC.
> 
> Has this company been getting away with Fraud, Misrepresentation, and False Advertising for years?
> 
> Under An Independent Laboratory Analysis from one of the most respected scientist in the Aloe analytical field, the actual polysaccharide content of AloeElite capsules is a fraction of what AloeElite is, and has been repeatedly claiming them to contain for years.
> 
> Under Independent Laboratory Analysis, the actual contents of these capsules do not even slightly resemble what AloeElite is and has been repeatedly claiming them to contain. According to the lab test from one of the most respected scientists in the Aloe analytical field, the revealed contents are nothing more than standard aloe powder and a filler.
> 
> My name is Mathew Devonshire. At my own expense, I have contracted an independent laboratory analysis test on AloeElite.
> 
> The test results clearly indicate to me, that this company is misrepresenting the contents within their capsule and thus, perpetrating Consumer Fraud on the suffering public. AloeElite has been in operation for approximately 5 years now.
> 
> I encourage anyone reading this site, to contract an independent lab to perform the same type analysis for their own review. If you have a bottle of AloeElite, whole, or as little as 5 capsules, you may contract your own lab test using Custom Analytics, LLC., or any reputable independent lab capable of performing a Size-Exclusion Chromatography Analysis.
> 
> I would also recommend, that anyone who has ever purchased product from AloeElite (from its inception), should demand a refund and/or contact an attorney if you feel you have experienced damages, including but not limited to; damages due to lost time, in relationship to the misrepresentation of AloeElite product content.
> 
> Independent Laboratory Analysis Date:
> 
> The following analysis was preformed by Charles Metcalfe, Founder and Chief Science Officer of Custom Analytics, LLC. Mr. Metcalfe is an active member of the International Aloe Science Counsel and considered the most knowledgeable scientist in his field. He performs analyses for the pharmaceutical, personal care, and nutraceutical industries. He brings an interest and enthusiasm in improving upon the methodology used for characterization and standardization protocols for aloe raw materials and products.
> 
> Method:
> 
> The method used is Size-Exclusion Chromatography. View the full Analysis.
> 
> (Size-Exclusion Chromatography determines both polysaccharides present, and their “molecular weights” or chain-lengths.)
> 
> Non- elationship:  Mr. Metcalfe is an independent third party & scientist, contracted to perform his profession, a scientific product analysis.
> 
> Mr. Metcalfe has no personal relationship, knowledge, or affiliation with this investigation.
> 
> Summation of Results:
> 
> Actual Percentage of polysaccharide content found in AloeElite: 5.93% x 375mg = 22.24mg Actual polysaccharide content.
> 
> AloeElite CLAIMS: 334mg Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharide
> From their Website: AloeElite: “What concentration of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides (AMP) is found in AloeElite™?
> 
> ·         375mg of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides
> 
> ·         125mg of L-Glutamine.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> Under Independent Laboratory Analysis, the actual contents of  these capsules contain less than 7% of the polysaccharide content claimed  by the seller.  See the full Analysis
> 
> 1. The polysaccharide content in an AloeElite capsule is shown to be: 22.24mg
> 
> The AloeElite website CLAIMS: “375mg Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides per capsule.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate these claims are Fraudulent.
> 
> In light of these findings, in comparison to the misleading verbal methodology used within their promotional website literature outlined below,
> 
> I conclude that AloeElite may be committing Premeditated Consumer Fraud with Purposeful Intent.
> 
> The question therefore becomes; How Long has the suffering public possibly been deceived, and how many persons affected?
> 
> AloeElite has been in operation for approximately 5 years.
> 
> My name is Mathew Devonshire. mathewdevonshire@yahoo.com In my search for a natural solution for my mother’s condition, I discovered several companies marketing products which claimed to be of great assistance for many diseases. After reading and comparing several websites, I suspected this company, AloeElite, of fraud, misrepresentation, and false advertising. I have a background in chemistry and biology, thus much of the unprofessional promotional material I was reading on the AloeElite, website had a distinct ring of fakery and non-scientific claims.
> 
> A person, such as myself searching for a solution for disease reads and understands the independent science behind the polysaccharide fraction of Aloe, and desires to gain the benefits. The injury may occur from the lost time a suffering consumer experiences while taking a charlatans mixture, thinking he or she is obtaining the advertised concentration, and on the right healing track, while potentially missing out on or rejecting other treatments which could alleviate suffering, and/or save life and limb.
> 
> The following quotes are obvious, and in light of the lab report, apparently Fraudulent statements which have been cut and pasted verbatim from the AloeElite website in October, 2009.
> 
> Should the AloeElite site change, I have records, electronic and printed, of these facts. I also suggest that you retain records of the the AloeElite website so that any attempts for a future company denial of these facts, may be defeated.
> 
> From their Website: AloeElite: “What ingredients does AloeElite™ contain?”
> 
> From their Website: AloeElite:  “AloeElite contains two powerful and effective ingredients, the Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides from the Aloe Vera plant and L-Glutamine, which is added for increased absorption.
> 
> Note: They are indicating here, as they do below, that the product is solely the Polysaccharides Fraction of Aloe, and L-Glutamine.
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> They Persist:
> 
> From their Website: AloeElite: “Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides (AMP) is an extract derived from the Aloe Vera Plant. Through a cold filtration freeze-drying process, we obtain the highest quality & concentration of AMP.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> They Persist:
> 
> From their Website: AloeElite: “How does AloeElite™ work?”
> 
> From their Website: AloeElite:  “The main ingredient in AloeElite™ -  “Research has shown that Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides have a remarkable ability to: …”
> 
> Note: They are stating here, as they do above and below, that the main ingredient is Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharide.
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> They Persist:
> From their Website: AloeElite: “What concentration of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides (AMP) is found in AloeElite™?
> 
> ·         375mg of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides
> 
> ·         125mg of L-Glutamine.
> 
> Note: They are stating here that the main ingredient is 375mg of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides.
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> Here is their invitation to you, the potential deceived disease sufferer, found on their “Health and Wellness” page;
> 
> From their Website: “We hope these suggestions prove useful to you!”
> “Please call us with any questions or concerns whatsoever.”
> “ At AloeElite, no question is too small.”
> “We’re in this together, healing from the inside out.”
> 
> 
> Wonderful. Here are a few small questions you, the reader, may wish to ask the folks at AloeElite:
> 
> 1. Why are you people selling 375mg of a standard aloe vera powder in a capsule, and telling the suffering public that it contains 375mg of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides? (AMP)?
> 
> 2. How many years have you been perpetrating this campaign of Consumer Fraud, False Advertising, Deception, and Misrepresentation upon the public?
> 
> 3. Do you know the difference between the polysaccharide portion of Aloe, and the remaining components?  Do you care?
> 
> 4. Do you believe the public deserves to know what is truly in your capsules?
> 
> 5. Why do you claim AloeElite contains the highest concentration of Aloe polysaccharides, and that those polysaccharides were “extracted” from the Aloe vera plant, then on the same page, you admit that the process is freeze-drying?
> 
> 6. Do you have any knowledge of science or the process that you are claiming to orchestrate?
> 
> 7. Do you think we consumers are stupid?  Do you think no one is watching and you will not be caught and prosecuted?
> 
> 8. How can “The healing AMP (Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharide) molecules in AloeElite™ benefit every cell, tissue and organ in the body.”  … as you state, when you hardly put any Polysaccharide in the capsule, while you tell us it is loaded with 375mg???
> 
> 9. Are you aware of the penalties for consumer fraud and the accumulation of funds through fraudulent advertising related activities?
> 
> 10. Are we still “in this Together?” … Or are you headed out of town at this point?
> 
> 
> According to public record:
> 
> AloeElite is owned by:
> 
> Florida Profit Corporation:
> 
> ORGANIC EASE INC.
> 
> Registered Agent Name & Address:
> 
> ROZYCKI, TORREY
> 1844 N. NOB HILL RD., #192
> PLANTATION FL 33322
> 
> Address Changed: 04/03/2006
> 
> 4798 SOUTH FLORIDA AVE. #128
> LAKELAND FL 33813
> 
> Changed 01/19/2009
> 
> Mailing Address:
> 
> 4798 SOUTH FLORIDA AVE. #128
> LAKELAND FL 33813
> 
> Changed 01/19/2009


----------



## Keona

Wow David... I didn't read it all but  *you are really good at what you do*, eh?...   That is definitely really reassuring that we have someone like you to be looking out for us.  I have chatted with soiled shorts a bit... and honestly did not suspect a thing.  Im not a very trusting person and I would have thought that this would make me back off a bit but it hasnt... I think I find this place a safe place to be and knowing you are actively working behind the scenes so-to-speak is a real assurance ... I am in awe with the amount of work that goes in this forum and even more so that you guys are providing this service to strangers for free.... 

THANK-YOU


----------



## xJillx

Well done, David!  I am so impressed with and thankful for your amazing skills.  I am so happy you let us in the loop, too, as I was debating whether to try the product.  Now, I feel sheepish to be so gullible, but happy I now know better.


----------



## MomofIBD's

Great Job David! Thank You for what you do!


----------



## Astra

Excellent bit of Scooby Dooing there David!
I always read everyone's signatures, now I'm glad I do, I'll be even more wary next time!
Well Done that man!
xxx


----------



## e13 boy

On a few of my posts i've mentioned 'soiledshorts' & use of AMP.
I didn't expect to read Davids post.

Before 'soiledshorts' joined the forum i was the lone voice about using AMP.
I got a sceptical reception,which i expected & i can fully understand.

I have nothing to hide re the website in my signature.I purchased it through GoDaddy to set up & tell my battle with CD.I own it.I wrote it.
I have been open with every forum member & posted a few weeks ago that i joined the affilliate scheme to use the small banner & links etc.
The video testimonial on it i did in April 2010.(Check on you tube 13/4/10).
I did the video after Serovera asked me, via facebook,if i would be interested.
They did that after they came across some posts i put on their facebook page.

I would be more than happy if David would like confirmation of all of this.
I also have in my possession the signed agreement that i sent to Serovera to allow them to use the video testimonial.If david would like a copy i will send it to him.

Not once on this forum have i claimed that what i take is the 'cure' for all CD/UC patients - i just tell people my honest battle with CD.
Anybody who has PM'd me will confirm this.
I have never said it will work for every single person.
I feel so lucky that it worked so well for me.

I'm really dissapointed to have read Davids post re 'soiledshorts'

I assure you all i am genuine

Best Wishes


----------



## David

e13,

Any opinions on this:



> SEROVERA /  TEAMTRADE, INC., Defrauding the public with false advertising and product misrepresentation for Years?
> 
> Everyone who has ever purchased SEROVERA may be entitled to a full refund, plus damages.
> 
> SEROVERA /  TEAMTRADE, INC.  (Owners; CAROLINE PERRIN and JEAN PIERRE PERRIN )
> 
> Has this company been getting away with Consumer Fraud, Misrepresentation, and False Advertising for years?
> 
> Under An Independent Laboratory Analysis from one of the most respected scientist in the Aloe analytical field, the actual polysaccharide content of SEROVERA capsules is a mere fraction of what SEROVERA is, and has been repeatedly claiming them to contain for years.
> 
> My name is Mathew Devonshire. At my own expense, I have contracted an independent laboratory analysis test on SEROVERA.
> 
> The test results clearly indicate to me, that SEROVERA is misrepresenting the contents within their capsule and thus, perpetrating Consumer Fraud on the suffering public. SEROVERA has been in operation for approximately 10 years now.
> 
> I encourage anyone reading this site, to contract any reputable independent lab to perform the same type analysis on  SEROVERA for their own review. I would also recommend, that anyone who has ever purchased product from SEROVERA (from its inception), should demand a refund and/or contact an attorney if feel you have experienced damages, including but not limited to; damages due to lost time, in relationship to the misrepresentation of their product content.
> 
> Independent Laboratory Analysis on SEROVERA.
> 
> Date: 2/11/09
> 
> The following analysis was preformed by Charles Metcalfe, Founder and Chief Science Officer of Custom Analytics, LLC. Mr. Metcalfe is an active member of the International Aloe Science Counsel and considered the most knowledgeable scientist in his field. He performs analyses for the pharmaceutical, personal care, and nutraceutical industries. He brings an interest and enthusiasm in improving upon the methodology used for characterization and standardization protocols for aloe raw materials and products.
> 
> Method:
> 
> The method used is Size-Exclusion Chromatography. See the full Analysis.
> 
> (Size-Exclusion Chromatography determines both polysaccharides present, and their “molecular weights” or chain-lengths.)
> 
> Non-Relationship:  Mr. Metcalfe is an independent third party & scientist, contracted to perform his profession, a scientific product analysis. Mr. Metcalfe has no personal relationship, knowledge, or affiliation with this investigation.
> 
> Summation of Results:
> 
> 1. The Actual Percentage of polysaccharide content
> 
> found in SEROVERA = 4.29% x 375mg = 16.09 mg Actual polysaccharide content.
> 
> SEROVERA CLAIMS: 375mg Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharide
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states:
> 
> “Each capsule will contain no less than 375 mg of AMP and no less than 125 mg of either absorbing agent.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> 2. The Percentage of stabilized long-chain polysaccharides
> 
> exhibiting 1,000,000 Dalton in length or greater in SEROVERA = 0.00 (zero, none)
> 
> Long-chain polysaccharides are non-existent in this product.
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states:
> 
> “Each Capsule of SEROVERA® AMP 500 contains all 4 varying lengths of polysaccharide chains.”
> 
> “When these 4 varying chain lengths exist in harmony, the healing effects of AMP are compounded.  Many other brands that contain AMP, do not necessarily contain the full polysaccharide spectrum of chain lengths, rendering those other brands ineffective. With SEROVERA®, you never have to worry whether you are paying for a product that doesn't deliver.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate these content claims are Fraudulent.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> Under Independent Laboratory Analysis, the actual contents of the SEROVERA capsules contain less than 5% of the polysaccharide content claimed by SEROVERA, and the long-chain polysaccharides which they tout and claim to provide in quantity, Do Not Exist in the product.  See the full Analysis
> 
> In light of these findings, in comparison to the misleading verbal methodology used within their promotional website literature outlined above and below, I conclude that SEROVERA may be committing Premeditated Consumer Fraud with Purposeful Intent.
> 
> The question therefore becomes; How Long has the suffering public possibly been deceived, and how many persons affected?
> 
> SEROVERA has been in operation for approximately 10 years.
> 
> My name is Mathew Devonshire. In my search for a natural solution for my mother’s condition, I discovered several companies marketing products which claimed to be of great assistance for many digestive and autoimmune diseases. After reading and comparing several websites, I suspected this company, SEROVERA, of fraud, misrepresentation, and false advertising. I have a background in chemistry and biology, thus much of the unprofessional promotional material I was reading on the SEROVERA, website had a distinct ring of fakery and non-scientific claims.
> 
> A person, such as myself searching for a solution for disease reads and understands the independent science behind the polysaccharide fraction of Aloe, and desires to gain the benefits. The injury may occur from the lost time a suffering consumer experiences while taking a charlatans mixture, thinking he or she is obtaining the advertised concentration, and on the right healing track, while potentially missing out on or rejecting other treatments which could alleviate suffering, and/or save life and limb.
> 
> The following additional quotes are obvious, and in light of the lab report, quite apparently Fraudulent statements which have been cut and pasted verbatim from the SEROVERA website in October, 2009.
> 
> Should the site change, I have records, electronic and printed, of these facts. I also suggest that you retain records of the SEROVERA website so that any attempts, for a future company denial of these facts, may be defeated.
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states: “SEROVERA® product is an extract derived from the Aloe Vera plant called Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides (AMP), through our proprietary freeze-drying process we are able to obtain the highest quality & concentration of AMP in the market, giving you a healing advantage like non-other.”
> 
> “The main ingredient in SEROVERA® is aloe mucilaginous polysaccharides”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate these content statements are Fraudulent.
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states: “How can I be sure I am getting the best AMP?”
> 
> “SEROVERA® is the only AMP to undergo independent laboratory testing. We test for quality & purity and only manufacture the best AMP.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate these statements are Fraudulent.
> 
> They also put it on the SEROVERA bottle:
> 
> “375 mg of AMP”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this is Fraudulent labeling.
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states:
> 
> SEROVERA® starts with premium, organically grown Aloe vera. Each capsule of SEROVERA® contains 375mg of premium, freeze-dried Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides, backed by The SEROVERA® Advantage.
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate this claim is Fraudulent.
> 
> Notice the intense promotion of their claims of possession of the large or long-chain polysaccharides, which the analysis now revels to us, do not exist in their product.
> 
> From their Website: SEROVERA states:
> 
> “Large Chains”
> 
> “Up to 5,000 molecules (150,000 - 1 Million Dalton) - These have a direct anti-bacterial and anti-viral effect, which is important with all the new infectious diseases cropping up and the older ones becoming more virulent from long term use of antibiotics.”
> 
> “Very Large Chains”
> 
> “Up to 9,000 molecules (More than 1 Million Dalton) - The very large molecules are immune modulating, which have a powerful healing effect on AIDS, cancer and many different immune system disorders. It is also these very large molecules (TNF blockers) that have an inhibitive effect on tumor necrosis factor, making aloe a prophylactic candidate for cancer, psoriasis, and Crohn's prevention.”
> 
> “Why is this important to me?”
> 
> “When these 4 varying chain lengths exist in harmony, the healing effects of AMP are compounded.  Many other brands that contain AMP, do not necessarily contain the full polysaccharide spectrum of chain lengths, rendering those other brands ineffective. With SEROVERA®, you never have to worry whether you are paying for a product that doesn't deliver.”
> 
> Comment: How about that ladies and gentelmen: “With SEROVERA®, you never have to worry …”
> 
> They persist:
> “Each Capsule of SEROVERA® AMP 500 contains all 4 varying lengths of polysaccharide chains.”
> 
> The lab results clearly indicate these claims are Fraudulent.
> 
> Here are a few questions the reader may wish to ask the folks at SEROVERA. (CAROLINE PERRIN and JEAN PIERRE PERRIN )
> 
> 1. Why are you people selling 375mg of standard aloe vera powder in a capsule, and telling the suffering public that it contains 375mg of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides? (AMP)?
> 
> 2. How many years have you been perpetrating this campaign of Consumer Fraud, False Advertising and Misrepresentation upon the public?
> 
> 3. Do you know the difference between the polysaccharide fraction of Aloe, and the remaining components?  Do you care?
> 
> 4. Do you believe the public deserves to know what is truly in your capsules?
> 
> 6. Why do you mislead, and claim your product contains the “highest quality & concentration of AMP” and product is an extract derived from the Aloe Vera plant” of Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides, when it clearly, simply a short and medium-chain standard aloe powder???
> 
> 7. Do you have any knowledge of science, or the process that you are claiming to orchestrate?
> 
> 8. Do you think the consumer is stupid?
> 
> 9. How can “The healing AMP (Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharide) molecules in SEROVERA perform all the benefits in the body you list from the research, when you hardly put any in the capsule, while telling us it is loaded with 375mg of AMP???
> 
> 10. Are you aware of the penalties for Consumer Fraud and the accumulation of funds through fraudulent advertising related activities?
> 
> 11. How many Millions have you accumulated over the years from suffering people using methods of Consumer Fraud, Misrepresentation, False Advertising and Deceit?
> 
> 12. Are you headed out of town at this point?
> 
> From public records:
> 
> Florida Profit Corporation
> 
> TEAMTRADE, INC.
> 
> Filing Information
> 
> Document Number
> 
> P96000043111
> 
> FEI/EIN Number
> 
> 650668234
> 
> Date Filed
> 
> 05/21/1996
> 
> State
> 
> FL
> 
> Status
> 
> ACTIVE
> 
> Principal Address
> 
> 2139 NE 56TH PL
> FT. LAUDERDALE FL 33308 US
> 
> Changed 01/06/2002
> 
> Mailing Address
> 
> 2139 NE 56TH PL
> FT. LAUDERDALE FL 33308 US
> 
> Changed 03/08/2009
> 
> Registered Agent Name & Address
> 
> PERRIN, CAROLINE
> 2139 NE 56 PL
> FT LAUDERDALE FL 33308 US
> 
> Name Changed: 01/30/1998
> 
> Address Changed: 02/16/2001
> 
> Officer/Director Detail
> 
> Name & Address
> 
> Title PS
> 
> JEAN PIERRE, PERRIN
> 2139 NE 56 PL
> FORT LAUDERDALE FL 33308
> 
> Title VPT
> 
> PERRIN, CAROLINE
> 2139 NE 56 PL
> FORT LAUDERDALE FL 33308


----------



## e13 boy

David said:


> Doing further research on AloeElite I found someone who had done testing on the actual product.  I cannot verify these claims (and unfortunately the website is down, what I present below is a Google cache) so I do not present them as fact, only potential truth.  But based upon what these companies have done here on this forum, I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


Given that you say that you do not present them as fact,only potential truth
my suggestion would be to take it up with the guy who makes these claims.I'd like to know why the website is down?
Has he made these claims about every AMP company?
Could you please tell me what else these companies have done here on this forum?
Before i put my website or what i took i checked it was ok with Dingbat.
I didn't just start posting it.
I have no wish to get involved in an online argument.
I joined this forum to share my battle with CD with other people.
I am 100% honest.
I've nothing to hide.


----------



## ameslouise

IMHO, everyone here has a responsibility to him/herself to research any alternative treatments before using for themselves.  I am sure aloe has helped many people, as has AMP, as has LDN, the SCD, worms, fecal implants and the like.  

It is very helpful to have someone as diligent as David doing the research for us.

Even with "traditional pharmaceuticals" it our responsibility to make sure the drugs we are taken are the right ones for us.

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## David

e13 boy said:


> Given that you say that you do not present them as fact,only potential truth
> my suggestion would be to take it up with the guy who makes these claims.I'd like to know why the website is down?
> Has he made these claims about every AMP company?
> Could you please tell me what else these companies have done here on this forum?
> Before i put my website or what i took i checked it was ok with Dingbat.
> I didn't just start posting it.
> I have no wish to get involved in an online argument.
> I joined this forum to share my battle with CD with other people.
> I am 100% honest.
> I've nothing to hide.


I'm not arguing with you and this thread wasn't even aimed at you.  Once you responded I was just curious about your opinions regarding the findings for Serovera by that website.


----------



## e13 boy

David said:


> I'm not arguing with you and this thread wasn't even aimed at you.  Once you responded I was just curious about your opinions regarding the findings for Serovera by that website.


No problem - i apologise for being abrupt;

I totally disagree with everything on these sites.
The guy who wrote it has the same claims whether it is Serovera or Aloeelite.
His website is no longer online - IMO they were just his opinions.
For reasons only known to him he wrote about all the AMP companies.

I wish the AMP companies could have tests like pharma'l drugs - then all CD/UC patients would have a far clearer facts of success rates.

Best Wishes


----------



## e13 boy

David said:


> Doing further research on AloeElite I found someone who had done testing on the actual product.  I cannot verify these claims (and unfortunately the website is down, what I present below is a Google cache) so I do not present them as fact, only potential truth.  But based upon what these companies have done here on this forum, I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.  I will post the results below.


If these posts by 'Soiledshorts' are as you say i find this very dissapointing.

Given that you have posted on this public forum claims which you state you cannot verify(and unfortunately the website is down),you do not present them as fact,only potential truth. I assume in your Google cache you also have these 'claims' against Aloemplus,AMPFloracel,Digestinol & the authors inability to be able to purchase Gastric Gold.
The author of these claims has written the same article about every company who sells AMP.consumerfraudreports.net add the name of the products & it takes you to the same statement by GoDaddy.
These claims were made against the AMP industry 2 years ago.
I wonder where the authors website has gone?

Personally i think you should write to all of the AMP companies & ask for evidence of what they produce rather than post 'potential' truth

I have no concerns with the AMP i take as it gave me freedom from CD for the first time in 21 years.


----------



## David

e13 boy said:


> If these posts by 'Soiledshorts' are as you say i find this very dissapointing.


They are.  The proof I provided is pretty irrefutable.  



e13 boy said:


> Given that you have posted on this public forum claims which you state you cannot verify(and unfortunately the website is down),you do not present them as fact,only potential truth. I assume in your Google cache you also have these 'claims' against Aloemplus,AMPFloracel,Digestinol & the authors inability to be able to purchase Gastric Gold.
> The author of these claims has written the same article about every company who sells AMP.consumerfraudreports.net add the name of the products & it takes you to the same statement by GoDaddy.
> These claims were made against the AMP industry 2 years ago.
> I wonder where the authors website has gone?
> 
> Personally i think you should write to all of the AMP companies & ask for evidence of what they produce rather than post 'potential' truth


Or maybe I'll purchase my own independent lab analysis.  Contacting a company is like asking BP if they run safe oil wells.  And the original author didn't write the exact same thing about each company.  It appears to me that the premise was the same, but the actual statistical analysis was different for each product.  

My guess is that the website is gone because one of the companies sued him.



e13 boy said:


> I have no concerns with the AMP i take as it gave me freedom from CD for the first time in 21 years.


Which is great.  You'll notice I haven't said a single negative thing about AMP.  

Have you ever heard the saying, "Thou doth protest too much" ?


----------



## e13 boy

David said:


> Which is great.  You'll notice I haven't said a single negative thing about AMP.
> 
> Fair comment
> 
> Have you ever heard the saying, "Thou doth protest too much" ?


No,but i have now!!

Since i joined this forum i have been accused of online BS,salesman,'Bumpkiss'
etc.All i've ever done is tell forum members my true story.I've never understood the lack of online feedback re AMP,so i joined this forum & set up my own website in the hope that it might help other people.What has happened on here in the last few days doesn't help anyone.
I make no secret that i am probably the most satisfied customer Serovera have.To see claims against the company which changed my life got to me - i apologise to you David & everybody else.

My only wish is for good health for every person on this forum.

Best Wishes


----------



## name24

*Stop misrepresenting the data.*

As a long term consumer of AMP products, I think the opinion of Custom Analytics is very valuable. Please see bellow what I found:

*-Stop misrepresenting the data that our laboratory provided. -The data our laboratory provided is being misinterpreted to the detriment of the companies which he is making adverse claims against.*


Statement from Charles Metcalfe of Custom Analytics.

It is my opinion that the data our laboratory provided to M. Devonshire is being misinterpreted to the detriment of the companies which he is making adverse claims against.

Aloe powder in its pure form does NOT contain 100 % aloe polysaccharides but is a mixture of many different organic compounds, including malic acid, glucose and other assorted carbohydrates.  A high quality aloe powder may contain as much as 15 - 18 % aloe polysaccharides.  Some aloe powders may contain significantly less of the aloe polysaccharides depending upon the manufacturing process.  So for example if a label makes the claim that a product contains  100 mg of aloe powder, at best it may contain 15 mg and at worst a much lower amount.

The International Aloe Council (IASC) does NOT promulgate specifications of aloe polysaccharide content on any finished product.  In fact is problematic to do so as the assay used to determine the amount of aloe polysaccharide in raw materials often does not provide accurate results due to the presence of other raw materials used to make the finished product.

*I wish Mr. Devonshire would stop misrepresenting the data that our laboratory provided him.*

Charles Metcalfe Custom Analytics calabs.us 2260A Peach Orchard Road Sumter, SC  29154


----------



## Jeri_1234

So you’re saying that it’s terrible, and you should request a refund,
just because of the SIN of writing a review on himself,
(it’s may even be true, that it helped him, but this is not the point)

and you bring proof from SOOOOOOOOMEONE, SOOOOOOOOMWHERE saying,
that he "MAYBE" did some tests,
and it didn’t work “FOR HIM”, 
so I will have to believe you, and then believe him,
and even then it’s just an opinion of 1 person,

And this makes me laugh, that now there is a STUDY that it doesn’t work,
The source: An Article on “crohnsforum.com”, this is so absurd 

I know you did it with good intention, to prevent people from falling into some BS, 
but you jumped to too extreme conclusions too fast,
you're maybe preventing people from there curing,
and they will have to stay in pain, and "TRY" to control
this uncontrollable disease for the rest of their lives

I don’t take it myself, so I can’t tell you any personal experience,
but I know personally quite a few people that it REEEAAALLLY helped cure them
(my brother is one of them, he took it, with a diet
(yes you need a diet, and they have one to follow)
and he is eating now everything with no problems)
and I have heard from much much more,
there are so many people who say this helped them

don’t take my word (i don’t have any personal experience with it)
but please ask more people!


----------

